# Weight Loss As Cardiac Strain



## JonSR77 (Feb 6, 2022)

Weight loss is generally a cardiac strain.  Much more important as we age.  Crash diets for older folks are not really a great idea..

slow and steady wins the race.

from the nationally recognized Mayo Clinic

https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/weight-loss/in-depth/mayo-clinic-diet/art-20045460


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 12, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Weight loss is generally a cardiac strain.  Much more important as we age.  Crash diets for older folks are not really a great idea..
> 
> slow and steady wins the race.
> 
> ...


That is the way I eat.  Slow and exercise.  Thank you


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 12, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Weight loss is generally a cardiac strain. Much more important as we age. Crash diets for older folks are not really a great idea..


I believe that is true.  About 10 years ago I weighed 360 lbs. Three and a half years ago at 320 I went on a diet of less than 1,200 calories a day and stuck to it for a year and a half.  I got down to 143 lbs, that was 20 lbs below my high school weight.  It really hurt my metabolism, I got anemic, light headed and was dizzy a lot.  Dr. could not find anything wrong and said I probably lost too much weight too fast. 

Now I am up to 175 and feel a whole lot better.  Still struggling to keep it off, but I do feel good.  I think I would have done a lot better to have lost the weight more slowly...  And 143 was just too skinny for me, the only time in my life that happened.


----------



## RFW (Feb 13, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I believe that is true.  About 10 years ago I weighed 360 lbs. Three and a half years ago at 320 I went on a diet of less than 1,200 calories a day and stuck to it for a year and a half.  I got down to 143 lbs, that was 20 lbs below my high school weight.  It really hurt my metabolism, I got anemic, light headed and was dizzy a lot.  Dr. could not find anything wrong and said I probably lost too much weight too fast.
> 
> Now I am up to 175 and feel a whole lot better.  Still struggling to keep it off, but I do feel good.  I think I would have done a lot better to have lost the weight more slowly...  And 143 was just too skinny for me, the only time in my life that happened.


That's quite an achievement in and of itself! After a recent bout of insomnia, I've lost close to 10 lbs. I could feel my heart rhythm changing a tiny bit. Not enough to be concerned about. My family had a history of heart disease so I'm watching it closely just in case.


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 14, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I believe that is true.  About 10 years ago I weighed 360 lbs. Three and a half years ago at 320 I went on a diet of less than 1,200 calories a day and stuck to it for a year and a half.  I got down to 143 lbs, that was 20 lbs below my high school weight.  It really hurt my metabolism, I got anemic, light headed and was dizzy a lot.  Dr. could not find anything wrong and said I probably lost too much weight too fast.
> 
> Now I am up to 175 and feel a whole lot better.  Still struggling to keep it off, but I do feel good.  I think I would have done a lot better to have lost the weight more slowly...  And 143 was just too skinny for me, the only time in my life that happened.



Sorry about your difficulties. Based on what you are saying, I would have your GP or a cardiologist, closely monitor you for the next couple of years. Always wise to err on the side of caution. 99% chance you are entirely ok, but I would give it a check for a couple of years.

And yes, I also think 143 is much too low for an adult man. 175 sounds right on target. If you climbed up to 360, I really would not worry about your weight now, unless you climb above 200 again. I would think anything between 175 and 200 sounds just fine. 

Wonderful achievement.

Take care.


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 14, 2022)

RFW said:


> That's quite an achievement in and of itself! After a recent bout of insomnia, I've lost close to 10 lbs. I could feel my heart rhythm changing a tiny bit. Not enough to be concerned about. My family had a history of heart disease so I'm watching it closely just in case.


Insomnia is definitely another cardiac strain.  Many articles online from professional sources indicating the medical dangers of persistent insomnia.  

If you felt a change in your heart rhythm, I would at least mention that to your doctor...maybe go farther and do a check up with him.

Take care.


----------



## RFW (Feb 14, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Insomnia is definitely another cardiac strain.  Many articles online from professional sources indicating the medical dangers of persistent insomnia.
> 
> If you felt a change in your heart rhythm, I would at least mention that to your doctor...maybe go farther and do a check up with him.
> 
> Take care.


Thank you. I will do so.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 14, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I would have your GP or a cardiologist, closely monitor you for the next couple of years. Always wise to err on the side of caution. 99% chance you are entirely ok, but I would give it a check for a couple of years.


Thanks, you are probably right.  I have been very lucky with my heart, no high blood pressure or cholesterol even when overweight.  And no heart problems in the family.  But luck alone can't be counted on.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 18, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Weight loss is generally a cardiac strain.  Much more important as we age.  Crash diets for older folks are not really a great idea..
> 
> slow and steady wins the race.
> 
> ...


I was at 178 and now weigh 158 and my lab works prove everything is ok.  I did it over a few months.  I walk for exercise and stay busy volunteering and walking dogs.  I also eat fat free, sugar free and sodium greatly reduced.


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 24, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I was at 178 and now weigh 158 and my lab works prove everything is ok.  I did it over a few months.  I walk for exercise and stay busy volunteering and walking dogs.  I also eat fat free, sugar free and sodium greatly reduced.


yes, exactly.  That is the way to do it.  20 pounds over a few months.  Some folks try to lose that much in two weeks.  And that is the kind of thing that is a cardiac strain among us seniors.  Even younger folks really should not crash diet.


----------

